# Do your poos sleep in their beds?



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

It's too lumpy!!!💤🐶


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Cute! 

Rufus sleeps in his! It is a queen with egyptian sheets, down duvet and four big pillows. He goes in the middle, we hang on the edges hoping not to fall out!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Ha ha. Barney's not allowed on our bed but he prefers the cold ceramic floor thankfully. He's always hot and fidgets about when I try to get him to cuddle.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

The dog bed bed stands empty and forlorn in the corner of the bedroom. 
They either sprawl out on the floor or on my bed. Poppy usually sleeps on top of the duvet between my legs with her head on my tummy. Boycie lays on my chest with his head under my chin. He has also been known to sleep where he lands on the bed. There's me unable to move in case I wake them. Poppy also pulls the duvet off the bed if she thinks I have laid in too long usually about 7-45.
Barney's bed looks like our toy box lots of old loved bits of bones and remnants of old loved soft toys. They will play for hours with these chasing one another.
Where has my lovely peaceful days and nights gone xxxxxx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

When I adopted Bette, her bed came with her, she has never even stepped on it since.
This is what sleeps in Bette's bed.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is always on her bed Barney's bed looks more like a toy box


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Haha jasper does that in his bed under my desk. Then lays on the pad! I tidied it up the other day and 10 minutes after the exact same toys and stag bar were in the bottom and he was sat on the pad as if to say "hey, stop messing with my stuff!!" He keeps his bedtime bed super tidy though x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki lies in her bed on top of toys. Dot takes all her stollen booty to hide in her bed and Inzi would love to sleep in her bed, but it is usually full of 'poos!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

My dogs have a doggy mattress, and a large doggy pillow that is in our room. They sleep on my bed instead (spoiled brats)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Cute!
> 
> Rufus sleeps in his! It is a queen with egyptian sheets, down duvet and four big pillows. He goes in the middle, we hang on the edges hoping not to fall out!


Sounds exactly like my house except one is above me in the pillow. One is next to me under the covers and the 16 pound cat lies right on me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

No

But she is kind enough to allow my wife and I to join her in our bed at night . . . .


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Kiki lies in her bed on top of toys. Dot takes all her stollen booty to hide in her bed and Inzi would love to sleep in her bed, but it is usually full of 'poos!


Dot has good taste - love stollen cake!!
can I just say the dogs look gorgeous in these pictures, Dudley does usually lay on his bed in the lounge of an evening (its still the crate at night), but sometimes takes ages before settling - sometimes he just lays with it as a pillow, other times his back end is in it and front out! he also lays on anything else we happen to leave on the floor - sports bags, shopping bags, towels etc.


----------



## Bella Girl (Sep 6, 2013)

My little toy size girl sleep by our bed at night in a baby bassinet. Very spoiled. Any other times she sleeps on couch on her baby blankets. During the day in her playpen/crate combination she has blankets to sleep on but at night she is in the bassinet by my side of the bed.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Dot has good taste - love stollen cake!!
> can I just say the dogs look gorgeous in these pictures, Dudley does usually lay on his bed in the lounge of an evening (its still the crate at night), but sometimes takes ages before settling - sometimes he just lays with it as a pillow, other times his back end is in it and front out! he also lays on anything else we happen to leave on the floor - sports bags, shopping bags, towels etc.


Doh  please feel free to correct my spelling mistakes at at time  
Stolen, not stollen - although now you've put the idea into my head....


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well as you all know ginger used to sleep in her bed every night ,till she found out how nice my chair was so she started to sleep there till i had my back shots and started sleeping at night in my chair in the livening room for all most two months.,,and now i'm back to sleeping in bed again ..and ginger thinks you slept in mine now i will sleep in yours ,so she sleeps in our bed ..we tried to get her out but that just did not work.so we just leave her there ,she is a very good bed buddy she lays still and don't move around much,she does has to check every one out and in though ,just to see if your the same person coming back that left Haa Haa


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love Barney's treasure trove! 

Lola used to sleep in the guest room in her own bed on the floor (or so I thought until I found ruffled pillows, throws, cushions and a Lola shaped warm spot). Her and Nina now sleep in their beds in the study, no choice with all the guests over the last few months, Lola suggested giving the guests the study


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Sounds exactly like my house except one is above me in the pillow. One is next to me under the covers and the 16 pound cat lies right on me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Donna, I think you're going to need a bigger bed when Batman comes home!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna, I think you're going to need a bigger bed when Batman comes home!


He is small. We will find a spot. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> He is small. We will find a spot.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ah that's why you wanted a little 'un!


----------



## Whoareya (Jun 30, 2013)

I send Lola to bed, usually she flies into it but every now and again i lift her cushion and find all the stuff she's buried... Ill get a pic next time lil bugger


----------



## Amber (Dec 10, 2013)

All three of my dogs sleep with me and my husband. And right now i'm baby sitting my moms dog so he is right there with us all. Yep 4 dogs. I wouldn't have it any other way. I love snuggling with my babies.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sleeping on a teenager is so much better than sleeping in a bed.
That said, when I go to bed all the dogs troop off to their various places of rest without prompting. 
Dot likes to sleep in her crate, Kiki likes her bed in the kitchen and Inzi likes the sofa


----------

